# Distributor & tamper?



## HomeyJay (5 mo ago)

I’ve bought myself one of those distributor / tampers for my Sage Barista Touch but I’ve noticed that the edges of the puck are pitted, uneven and ’holed’. The coffee seems to be coming through rather quicker that before but still tastes ok but not great. I’ve also noticed that the tamper diameter is 53mm but the basket is 54mm. There are a few 53.3mm tamper / distributors out there but would the 0.3mm make any real difference to the extraction? I’ve setup everything as per a zillion YouTube vids..
Just looking for some advice here as the 53.3mm models are easily 2x the price of the 53mm versions!


----------



## Rincewind (Aug 25, 2020)

Hi, can you please post some pictures of your "puck"...a video would be much better, members may spot something in your prep/workflow routine.


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

HomeyJay said:


> I’ve bought myself one of those distributor / tampers for my Sage Barista Touch but I’ve noticed that the edges of the puck are pitted, uneven and ’holed’. The coffee seems to be coming through rather quicker that before but still tastes ok but not great. I’ve also noticed that the tamper diameter is 53mm but the basket is 54mm. There are a few 53.3mm tamper / distributors out there but would the 0.3mm make any real difference to the extraction? I’ve setup everything as per a zillion YouTube vids..
> Just looking for some advice here as the 53.3mm models are easily 2x the price of the 53mm versions!


I think the idea is you level the coffee with your leveller, then use a proper tamper to fully compress the coffee. That’s certainly how I’ve always done it. It’s the method in many vids, on the subject, too.


----------



## HomeyJay (5 mo ago)

Yes, get that but the question was about the _diameter_ of the tamper, not the tamping process itself!


----------



## Bhodgson (11 mo ago)

You will notice problems. But moving the tamper, around the edge of the basket, as you compress will help.
though, I’ve found, if you use a dosing cup help. place the cup on the portafilter then shake, gently, before removing the cup. With practice the coffee will be about level. Then tamp it, as I say above. Fingers crossed that helps.


----------



## coff33_life (5 mo ago)

HomeyJay said:


> Yes, get that but the question was about the _diameter_ of the tamper, not the tamping process itself!


I would say it's down to the grinder ? I'm on the Bambino plus and niche grinder 
Do you use WDT ? I use WDT and IMS bskt with a puck screen . I use a leveler and normcore tamper as its 53.3 . But even before that my prep was fine . If your on the touch the grinder is mediocre at best . Just my thoughts coming from sage forum )


----------



## HomeyJay (5 mo ago)

The Touch went back - plagued with a bunch of issues. Back to the Barista Express now and resetting everything and starting from factory reset! I do use a WDT but have not noticed any difference if I’m being totally honest..


----------



## coff33_life (5 mo ago)

HomeyJay said:


> The Touch went back - plagued with a bunch of issues. Back to the Barista Express now and resetting everything and starting from factory reset! I do use a WDT but have not noticed any difference if I’m being totally honest..


I'm on the Sage users , lots of users on there . It's well known the grinder plays the biggest part . And Sage grinders are pretty dire . I'm not on that machine so can't say much . The niche is pretty sweet and pairs well with any machine .


----------

